# اسال عن دورات الهنسة الصناعية



## الحبار الصناعي (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
احييكم واحيي كل المهندسيين والصناعيين خاصة
انا طالب في السنة الاولى في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية واريد ان اسال عن الدورات التي ستفيدني في المستقبل وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (16 يونيو 2007)

هنالك العديد من الدورات التي يمكن أخذها....ولكن ذلك يعتمد على المواد التي تكون موجودة ضمن خطتك الدراسية فبعض الدورات التي قد يأخذها البعض قد تكون موجودة ضمن خطتك الدراسية أصلاً
ولكن بشكل عام أنصحك بأخذ دورات في بعض البرامج التي لها علاقة بالهندسة الصناعية مثل ال minitab 
وهنالك العديد من البرامج التي لها علاقة بالهندسة الصناعية ولكن للأسف لست على اطلاع كبير عليها


----------



## صناعي1 (17 يونيو 2007)

من واقع خبرتي، فان الدورات التي قد تفيد طالب الهندسة الصناعية في الاردن تحديدا ليست كثيرة و ما يستطيع ان يحصله الطالب خلال وجوده في الجامعة من خلال المساقات و الدراسة الذاتية خصوصا هو افضل من حضور الدورات.

لكن هناك بعد الدورات التي يمكن ان تكون مفيدة مثل تعلم بعض البرامج مثل التحليل الاحصائي، او برامج Cad/cam او برامج التصميم الهندسي اذا كنت تخصص انتاج.


----------



## الحبار الصناعي (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم مشكورين علي الردود
ولكن البعض نصحني في برنامج الاوتوكاد فما رايكم


----------



## م/علي حسن (8 يوليو 2007)

الأتوكاد لغة التفاهم بين المهندسين في مجال العمل والحقل الهندسي فتوكل على الله ولم تخسر شيء بل بالعكس ستكون أنا المنتفع الأول والاخير بالنهاية


----------



## الحبار الصناعي (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## eng.alkurd (13 يوليو 2007)

هناك العديد من الدورات المهمة ولكن ممكن تكون الأوتوكاد من أهم الدورات ودورةplc


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

الاخ صناعي 1 لو تتكرم وتعطينا فكرة ولو بسيطة عن برامج Cad/cam


----------



## صناعي1 (14 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم يوجد مجموعة كبيرة من الدورات التي تقدمها نقابة المهندسين مثل دورات في كتابة التقارير، وهي قد تكون مناسبة لك و هناك دورات في ادارة المشاريع و كذلك تقدم النقابة دورات على برمجة المتحكمات المنطقية PLC و هي معتمدة من شركة سيمنس، و قد تكون هذه الدورة مفيدة لك ان كنت تفكر بالعمل في ادارة الانتاج.

للحصول على برنامج الدورات التي تقدمها نقابة المهندسين ادخل الى الرابط التالي، و يتم تحديث هذا البرنامج باستمرار، لذا احرص على زيارة الصفحة من وقت لآخر:
http://www.jea.org.jo/page.asp?FOID=ETC&FID=courses_programs.htm
و حسب ما اسمع، فان دورات النقابة تكون جيدة عادة و باسعار معقولة.

أخي الشيباني انتظر ردي قريبا.


----------



## Shibani (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخي ع المرور.


----------



## الحبار الصناعي (19 يوليو 2007)

يسلموا حبيبي


----------



## ahmed_engineer (11 أغسطس 2007)

ان الهندسة الصناعية تهتم بالادارة والتخطيط والجودة ولذلك يفضل ان تتعلم برنامج الprimavera and Ms projects


----------



## الحبار الصناعي (12 أغسطس 2007)

يسلمو بس اريد ان تخبرني اكثر عن البرنامج


----------



## ahmed_engineer (12 أغسطس 2007)

موجود فى قسم البرامج
وماتسمعش كلام الناس اللى قبلى لأن كلامهم غير صحيح والدورات اللى قالو عليها تخص اقسام اخرى 
وعلى فكرة انا خريج قسم الهندسة الصناعية
وانصحك بان تدخل قسم الادارة والتخطيط فى هذا المنتدى وتحمل الى عليه


----------



## صناعي1 (13 أغسطس 2007)

ahmed_engineer قال:


> موجود فى قسم البرامج
> وماتسمعش كلام الناس اللى قبلى والدورات اللى قالو عليها تخص اقسام اخرى
> وعلى فكرة انا خريج قسم الهندسة الصناعية
> وانصحك بان تدخل قسم الادارة والتخطيط فى هذا المنتدى وتحمل الى عليه


 
احب ان الفت انتباهك ان ممن شاركوا في هذا الموضوع هم خريجو هندسة صناعية، و بعض الكليات تدرس مواد مثل الاتمتة الصناعية و plc و cad/cam و cim ايضا. 
و هناك اختلافات في مجال الهندسة الصناعية بين الدول العربية.


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (15 أغسطس 2007)

أنا أخذت دورة برايميفيرا وهي دورة جيدة, تفيد المهندس الصناعي وغيره من المهندسين


----------



## تامر حلمى احمد (20 أغسطس 2007)

:14: شكراجزيلا


----------



## صناعي1 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

Shibani قال:


> الاخ صناعي 1 لو تتكرم وتعطينا فكرة ولو بسيطة عن برامج Cad/cam


 
اعتذر اخي الشيباني على تأخر ردي
و اليك هذا الموضوع و به شرح وافي عن سؤالك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57964


----------



## فـيـصـل (3 سبتمبر 2007)

أهم شي الدورات التي تتعامل مع الحاسب الاي


----------



## Shibani (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكـــور أخي صناعي 1 علي تواصلك و أهتمامك و حرصك علي نقل ما يفيد الاعضاء.


----------

